# BELIEBIG großes Array anlegen?



## CharArray (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

In einer Aufgabe heißt es, man soll ein beliebig großes Array anlegen. Es könnte theoretisch unendlich sein. 
So geht's ja nicht:

char wort[ ];

Ich habs über Pointer probiert. 

...
char *ptr;
char wort;

cin >> wort;
 ptr = new char[wort];
...
Darf man das überhaupt so machen?
Was aber, wenn das Programm die Zahl der Buchstaben ausgeben soll OHNE sizeof oder strlen?
Ich hab das hinbekommen, aber nur bei einer vorgegebenen const Anzahl der Arrayelemente.


```
#include<iostream>
#include<string>
using namespace std;

void readString(int Laenge, char *teststring);



/*	-----------------------------
	Das Hauptprogramm mit Aufruf von 2 Funktionen.
	-----------------------------*/

void main()
{	
	
	const int Laenge = 10;
	char teststring[Laenge]= {};

	cout << "Bitte geben Sie ein Wort ein: ";

	readString(Laenge, teststring);

	
}





/*	----------------------------
	Einlesen der kleinbuchstaben
	----------------------------*/
void readString(int Laenge, char *teststring)
{	
	bool abbruch = false;
	char testeing;
	int input;
	int i=0;

	while(abbruch == false)
		{	

			cin.get(testeing);
			input = int (testeing);
			teststring[i] = testeing;
			if(input != 10) 
				i++;
			if((input == 10) || (i >= Laenge))
				abbruch = true; 
		}
	cout << i;
	return;
}
```

Um die Anzahl zu berechnen, braucht das Unterprogramm ja die int Laenge, aber was wenn sie "beliebig" sein soll?

Vielleicht kann mir das ja jemand erklären ^^

Danke


----------



## sheel (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie man Arrays mit new anlegt weißt du ja schon.
Ob du da als Größe 1 oder 10000 angibst, ist im Grunde egal, aber einfach "beliebig" geht nicht.
Du musst auf jeden Fall eine Obergrenze bei new angeben.

Und mehr Platz, als dein Ram(+Auslagerungsdatei etc) hergibt, bekommst du sowieso nicht


----------



## CharArray (14. Dezember 2009)

Danke schön


----------

